
Hundreds allege sex harassment, discrimination at Kay and Jared jewelry company - happy-go-lucky
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/hundreds-allege-sex-harassment-discrimination-at-kay-and-jared-jewelry-company/2017/02/27/8dcc9574-f6b7-11e6-bf01-d47f8cf9b643_story.html
======
notheguyouthink
heh, i already stayed away from them like the plague, mainly out of concerns
for gem sources and inflated prices.. this article does not help.

~~~
pc86
When I was searching for an engagement ring I started at Kay, as I think many
people do. The stones are low quality, overpriced by 20% or more (which is
impressive when you're buying something as artificially overpriced as a
diamond), and the service is generally good but not great.

I ended up going to a private/independent jeweler and getting a much higher
quality piece compared to anything Kay _had_ , let alone what they had that I
could afford.

